# Steinhatchee/Rocky Creek Incident



## Flatlander2 (Nov 5, 2008)

This happened last Saturday, Nov 1st. Was headed into Rocky Creek about 3:00 and rounded the curve at island to the ramp. I, my 9 year old son and my wife are in my Gheenoe Hi-Sider with a 15 Hp kicker. In the straight stretch there is a 20' Carolina Skiff with a man and 2 kids working the left bank, an air boat takes the cut and exits just ahead of me. 50 yards past him on the right side is a man and woman in a 18' skiff. We are headed head on hugging the right side. At about 20 yards he breaks to the center and guns it passing me about 5 yards off my port side. The wake would have swamped my Gheenoe so I turned the bow into his wake and his wake almost threw my son out of the bow seat. He never looked at me and continued out until he got to the curve where he stopped. I've got my wife and 9 year old with me. What to do? I've got a 9mm in my tackle box and ticked off beyond words. Thinking of my family I continued to the ramp. Did he not know the rules of the road and thought I was playing chicken with him or what? Those of you that fish down here out of Rocky Creek, beware of this guy. He had a older tri-hull skiff piece of crap boat. Guy must have been in his 50's. Did he care that he could have killed my wife or kid? Does he know that he is responsible for his wake and is legally liable to be prosecuted and sued if he endangers another through his negligence. Someone on here may know him. Please educate this dummy. How would you guys respond to this scenario?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

With patience, you did the right thing. I would suggest going to the Florida Sportsmen site, go to Northwest general forums, and tell this story. Some one will know him. Most folks are afraid to go offshore, when the real danger lies in the channels and around other boaters. Example, Steinhatchee river channel in the winter is the most dangerous place on the water, folks anchoring in the channels and tying off on marker bouys. I have many try and cut out in front of my offshore boat, sometimes having to cut power to avoid collisions.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

I now see you have already posted on F/S.


----------



## Flatlander2 (Nov 5, 2008)

It gets crazy there during scallop season too.  Last year we were in the channel just before the no wake zone.  Boats were stacked up before the no wake zone when out of no where this big CC passes everyone at full throttle and throws water in mine a several other boats as he passes us. The marine patrol is just inside the no wake zone so another boat and I go over to complain and the two officers wouldn't even look at us as we spoke to them.  Go figure!  I have a place there and have guided and fished there for over 40 years.  These past couple years I have noticed a big change.  Steinhatchee is not as friendly as it once was.  The ramp is a night mare and tempers flare there pretty often also.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had similar experiences in that particular area. One guy that launches his air boat there has a sticker on his truck that shows an air boat bearing down on a couple in a canoe. Whenever I saw it I made a point of parking my truck next to his. Mine has a sticker with Calvin relieving himself on "Airboats".


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Nov 6, 2008)

Those type problems seem inevitable down there. We have had fish hooked, and while we're fighting them, boats will fly by within casting distance. "In The Flats Mind You"  I'm not sure what it is, but often times it seems like there is no regard for other people whether it be safety, or just common courtesy.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm glad we don't have that problem on the GA coast. Sounds like it must get really crowded down there in FL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2008)

Rickey Walker said:


> This happened last Saturday, Nov 1st. Was headed into Rocky Creek about 3:00 and rounded the curve at island to the ramp. I, my 9 year old son and my wife are in my Gheenoe Hi-Sider with a 15 Hp kicker. In the straight stretch there is a 20' Carolina Skiff with a man and 2 kids working the left bank, an air boat takes the cut and exits just ahead of me. 50 yards past him on the right side is a man and woman in a 18' skiff. We are headed head on hugging the right side. At about 20 yards he breaks to the center and guns it passing me about 5 yards off my port side. The wake would have swamped my Gheenoe so I turned the bow into his wake and his wake almost threw my son out of the bow seat. He never looked at me and continued out until he got to the curve where he stopped. I've got my wife and 9 year old with me. What to do? I've got a 9mm in my tackle box and ticked off beyond words. Thinking of my family I continued to the ramp. Did he not know the rules of the road and thought I was playing chicken with him or what? Those of you that fish down here out of Rocky Creek, beware of this guy. He had a older tri-hull skiff piece of crap boat. Guy must have been in his 50's. Did he care that he could have killed my wife or kid? Does he know that he is responsible for his wake and is legally liable to be prosecuted and sued if he endangers another through his negligence. Someone on here may know him. Please educate this dummy. How would you guys respond to this scenario?



Glad no one was injured Rickey.  I've had some close calls in the Spring Warrior area.  Congratulations, you showed ALOT of restraint, not sure if I could of done the same.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 8, 2008)

ratherbefishin said:


> I'm glad we don't have that problem on the GA coast. Sounds like it must get really crowded down there in FL.



Airboats take up a lot of room. They don't just go by once. They go around and around and around. Its like six boats in one in terms of impact. And then there's the whole feeling like you're fishing on an airport runway...


----------

